# amazon echo or firestick?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anyone have one of these? I got them from my daughter and really don't know what to do with them or if I like them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't know what it is for sure, but if it's like Apple TV, you can get all sorts of movies and music. Jim can even put stuff from his IPhone like videos of the kids games and stuff on our tv screen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The stick may be full of movies but I'm not a movie watcher. Now and then I'll watch a movie normally 3 times a year unless it's something I happen to be obsessed about.

That Echo is supposed to "run" your house by voice but I am really not interested. If I say "start the laundry" but it doesn't dry it fold it and put it away, it's useless. 

How do I tell her without hurting her feelings? She did send them with a gift receipt.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think she would have sent a gift recept if she didn't want to give you the opportunity to return it if you wanted to. The apple TV has more than movies, but like you, I don't watch them often. I don't watch TV much, I just listen while I play games on my tablet or crochet.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Things like that keep track of you and send the info to"?".Tread carefully with these and like devices.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sending that Echo back. That was expensive and I could buy something I like or need for that. The firestick-I'm not sure if I kept the receipt. If I didn't, I can sell it on Amazon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well since DD sent me both with gift receipts, I assume she was okay with the return. So I told her I can't see that I have any interest in using them, and it's best to return them and get something i'll use. She said "buy yourself a super reel for my fishing, so I did. Happy me!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope you catch that big one!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WELLLL. I went out yesterday and caught my first fish (not with the new stuff). It was a sweet little catfish. I wrapped him in a towel and removed a hook for the first time (the proper way). So that was fun that little stinker fought like hell. I almost kissed him before I let him go.

My new reel says "big" on it and I hope it's not hideous big because it's really nice. I also ordered binoculars and a rod and line, and a boat hook (for those who can't dock a boat, LOL)


----------

